# Pearce ext on P9



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Wondering if anyone else had a gap problem with the Pearce pinky ext.



















If you have found a solution please enlighten me. My guess is that the mag spring is pushing hard enuff for the mag to be at the top of the mag retention hole. So other than making some sort of plastic ring out of some thermal molding plastic, pretty much screwed... Thinking I may just buy more 8 round mags cuz I can barely get all my fingers on the flush mag and its more comfortable wrapping my pinky underneath.

Also, just shot about 170 rounds flawless thru my NIB P9 last weekend.. 100 or so 115 gr WWB, 15 rounds of 147gr Hornady TAP, 25 rounds of 124gr Golden Sabers, and I think 5-7 124gr HST (my new carry ammo) All flawless during fiire, but some hung up on slingshotting the slide.


----------

